# "El Guapo" or "Elgin the handsome one"



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok, my 7k post for my latest project... El (for Elgin) and El Guapo (the handsome...bike).

Now please don't any one get their panties all in a bunch.... No twinbar was hurt (much) in the making of this cycle.

to minimize damage to this frame, I started with the cruddiest one I could locate. Rusty, rusty, rusty....did I say Rusty?
also ad one freeze burst through, although it was minor at 5/8" long. 

I chiseled away all around the BB, and found that it was mostly welded at the leading (front) edge. So I ground it a tiny bit and hacksawed the  remaining way thru. the sides and rear were chiseled until they split free. See pics.
Now for the (kickstand and rear fender) plate I used a grinding disc to cut away at one side where it met the left wheel stay to minimize damage to the original framework.

When that broke loose, I equally bent out both sets od stays to rear wheel enough to wake room for the massive 4" tire and 6 3/4" (wow) rear hub.
I shimed a 4x4 and a wedge near where the front of the rear tire would end, and then stood on frame dropout ends (only time being fat really comes in handy) and tweaked the dropouts back to fit the 6 3/4" hub/axle from the 8" plus I had spread it.

Lucky first attempt, as it came out to exactly 6 7/8".  ...guess I should play the lottery tonight?
Rear wheel/tire assy. fit great, so took some pics to show progress.

Next a "Ladies", YES ladies(glad I didn't sell it) Monark springer was installed. It was almost too short. Gee those twinbars have a tall fork neck!!!

...more to come!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 24, 2013)

Come on bri, lets see some pictures!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Come on bri, lets see some pictures!




as you wish......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 24, 2013)

bricycle said:


> as you wish......




That looks sweet bri!


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 24, 2013)

I agree Bri, that is SWEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!  I knew there would be a motor involved>


----------



## Iverider (Aug 26, 2013)

Ey El Guapo!

I would say you have a plethora of pinatas!

You're the last person I expected to see a custom twin-bar from.

Looks like fun!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 26, 2013)

Way cool bri!
What kind of motor is that?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Way cool bri!
> What kind of motor is that?




Well that green mill is a 1948-9 Lauson RSC 1 1/4hp carb in back, exhaust in front as it should be.
Still might put in a FH Briggs or a twin pushrod Nelson, but may run into clearance problems.


----------

